# Bass Spawn Reports



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

Since my boat is in service right now I've not been able to be out on the water checking the status of the spawn.

So please share what you see out on the water.

Bass spawning? Pre-spawn, post spawn?

Specifiy the Lake and temperature if possible and any more details. 

This should help us all out over coming weeks.

Thanks,

'Eric


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Fished Wabasis Lake near Rockford Saturday morning. Water temp varied between 56 and 58 and we saw NO beds anywhere on the lake. Water was murkey, visiblity was about 2' at best.

Wed. I fished Reeds Lake in East Grand Rapids. Water temp was the same... but the water was clear as if it came out of the tap. Could see the bottom on 7-8' of water, which is odd for Reeds. Saw no beds here.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Fished Orchard Lake in Oakland county. Male smallies still nest building. Didn't see any big females. No sign of any largemouth beds. Water temp 56.


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

This is all excellent news, its just what I was expecting after all that cold weather we had. I could not get on the water and check though. So looks like openning day willl still be pre-spawn / spawn. I'd expect to see them hit it hard soon as we get in the 60's.

I really wanted to fish the spawn this year I need practice sight fishing, but boat is still being worked on so I've not been able to get out just from shore which I cant do much with at least not much for public stuff in Kent County that I know of.


----------



## Maydar1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Fished up in Mason County this weekend. Saw a lot of LM beds, but were catching some on the dropoffs adjacent to spanwing sites. Water temp 59-60 degrees.


----------



## Maydar1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Caught this one off the bed while sight fishing. Lost a much larger one.


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

Lake Orion water temp was 60, bass were really shallow but not on their beds yet.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

I fished Long Lake in Portage (SW MI) today, zero spawning activity, I caught 5 LM mostly in 5-8 ft of water. I'm heading up to Gaylord for the opening weekend for bass and pike, any word up there? 
We've never had much luck up there in the pre spawn, can you guys give me some pointers on the pre spawn patterns I should use. I caught everything today on X-Raps and Kelly's Striper rubber worms.


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

Pre-Spawn the bass are generally in staging areas adjacent to thier spawning flats. Locate the spots on the lake you think bass will spawn and find drop offs / points near those areas. Tubes, jigs and as you used last time, jerkbaits are good. Dont fish too fast.


----------



## Trackum Whackum-n-Stackum (May 23, 2006)

been fishing shores of lake erie since early april just caught first smally yesterday. large mouth have been slower than usual. but if your into big white bass caught 106 of them yesterday at the base of theraisin river in monroe. they are spawning hard.


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

Went fishing at Gun lake yesterday saw a nice largemouth up right on shore just sittin there saw the same one in the same place a last weekend so I dont know what he is doin I tryed throwing everything I had at him but no intrest what so ever? any idea what he is doin? water temp varyed from 60-65


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I fished on Saturday wth my son on a lake near Chelsea. It was pretty windy, so we concentrated on the shoreline shetered from the wind. The lake is mostly undeveloped. We would cast towards shore and got most of the action in 2-3 feet of water. I hooked about 15 and my son hooked three (he is almost four now, but had a rough day!), with my largest about 18". We only fished Yum Dingers in watermelon seed, unweighted. I do not know if the fish were on beds, but I think they were trying to stay out of the roily water.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I fished a local lake yesterday with clear blue skies and using a lime green willow leaf spinner bait caught 9 or 10 smallies and 1 largemouth. All in 4 to 5 fow and water temps around 58.........yup spinnerbait with cold water and clear skies, go figure, it worked though. Caught most from 3PM to 6PM.

NO BASS BEDS YET TO BE FOUND. LOOKED LIKE THEY ARE JUST IN THE PROCESS OF STARTING TO SEARCH FOR THEM THOUGH.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

panfishpuller said:


> Went fishing at Gun lake yesterday saw a nice largemouth up right on shore just sittin there saw the same one in the same place a last weekend so I dont know what he is doin I tryed throwing everything I had at him but no intrest what so ever? any idea what he is doin? water temp varyed from 60-65


Largies can be a pain to bed fish. Smallies will slam anything put in their bed. W/ largies I normally have about 5 rods tied up w/ different baits...tubes of different colors, and soft body baits. I do the same w/ smallies but they only need something different if you hook em and get off. Bouy the bed and come back 10 min. later.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Wabasis is up to 61-63 degrees today. Saw some bigger fish in 2-3' of water.


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

Good news, thanks Mike


----------



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

me and my dad fished muskegon lake last weekend but the only action we got was the stumps,hopin this weekend there will be some bed i can fish w/ him but not looken to good:banghead3


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Fished Wildwood lake, small lake in Holly. Saw lots of beds, but the fish were sitting on drop offs by the beds. They were still hitting my medium crankbait hard. I just did a stop-and-go retrieve, casting parallel to the drop off. Im goin to the same lake this weeken, see if I can start spot fishing, catching them off their beds.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

> Caught this one off the bed while sight fishing. Lost a much larger one.





> Im goin to the same lake this weeken, see if I can start spot fishing, catching them off their beds


What gives? I know they legalized "catch and immediate release" but you guys call yourselves "sportsmen"? Why not just scoop up a few hundred bass fry and flush them down the toilet! This is exactly what you are doing by catching the parent bass off the beds!

Can't you just leave the beds alone and fish for the staging fish?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Was on Wabasis this morning prefishing for a tournament tomorrow. Water temp is up to 64.5 on the south side of the lake. Again saw many bass up in 1-3 FOW... but no real beds as of yet. I think tomorrow will be a pre-spawn staging exercise to fill our limit.


----------

